# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te Ndryshojme Ngjyren e Flokeve me Photoshop (Video)

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Tutorial per te ndryshuar ngjyren e flokeve me Photoshop nga Zbavitje

----------


## Elian70

kur nderron ngjyren ne RGB ndryshon automatikisht edhe luminozitetin apo ndricimin, pra si zbavitje ja vlen .........
te sugjeroj ta besh ne Lab, ku ngjyrat dhe luminoziteti jane te ndara ne kanale te vecanta ne menyre qe te ruash edhe ndricimin
nje gje e mire eshte te perdoret nje maske meqe fute Hue/Satturation ne loje

----------


## Prudence

Si ta kem nje program te tille? Me mesoni cik se nuk ia them fare nga kto Pune.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Si ta kem nje program te tille? Me mesoni cik se nuk ia them fare nga kto Pune.


me para
ose i ben nje free download  :perqeshje:  kerko ne internet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

> Si ta kem nje program te tille? Me mesoni cik se nuk ia them fare nga kto Pune.


shkarkoje ne faqet torrente nje version portable per me kollaj te Photoshop cs6

----------

